# Roquefort Cheesecake



## kansasgirl (Dec 16, 2004)

Roquefort Cheesecake
2 tb Butter 
Crust:
1/2 c Breadcrumbs, toasted 
1/4 c Freshly grated parmesan 
Filling:
1/2 lb Bacon, fried until crisp, crumbled, and 1 tb drippings reserved 
1 Onion, minced 
28 oz Cream cheese, room temp. 
1/2 lb Roquefort cheese 
4  Eggs 
1/3 c Whipping cream 
1/2 ts Salt 
2-3 drops hot pepper sauce 

Preheat oven to 325F. Butter a 9" springform pan. 
1.Mix breadcrumbs and Parmesan. Sprinkle mixture in pan, turning to coat. Refrigerate. 
2.Using 1 tb reserved bacon drippings, saute onion over low heat until translucent, stirring occasionally, about 10 minutes. 
3..Mix cream cheese and Roquefort in blender or processor until smooth. 
4.Add eggs, cream, salt and pepper sauce and process until smooth. 
5.Blend onion and bacon crumbles into the cheese filling; filling should not be totally smooth.
6.Pour into prepared pan. Set pan in roasting pan for a bain marie. Add enough hot water to come halfway up sides of the springform pan. 
7.Bake 1 hour and 20 minutes. Turn oven off and let cheesecake rest in oven with door ajar for 1 hour. Transfer to rack, cool to room temp.


----------



## Audeo (Dec 18, 2004)

GEEZ!  I can taste this one already!  I do love roquefort!

Copying...pasting...!

Thanks, kansasgirl!


----------



## luvs (Dec 19, 2004)

sounds great!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 20, 2004)

*YUM!*

Tnx, KSgal


----------

